# 2021 Women's D1 Soccer Talk - NEW THREAD!!!!!



## gkrent

I'm starting this thread today because I got some tidbits about Pre-Season schedules ALREADY!  Let the talk begin and let's keep our fingers crossed the women will get a normal season


----------



## Dubs

gkrent said:


> I'm starting this thread today because I got some tidbits about Pre-Season schedules ALREADY!  Let the talk begin and let's keep our fingers crossed the women will get a normal season


What tidbits you got?


----------



## gkrent

Dubs said:


> What tidbits you got?


A trip to Tennessee, Texas, and of course the usual local suspects including some UC schools not always on the regular list!  Too preliminary for me to post full details yet, but enough to get the gears turning!


----------



## outside!

gkrent said:


> A trip to Tennessee, Texas, and of course the usual local suspects including some UC schools not always on the regular list!  Too preliminary for me to post full details yet, but enough to get the gears turning!


I have also seen a preliminary schedule. I wonder how the team will react to altitude?


----------



## dk_b

Really looking forward to seeing a preliminary schedule and a return to something a bit more "normal" for the fall.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

guessing more local games to save money?


----------



## gkrent

waves official non-conference schedule:

*Non-conference schedule:*
Thursday, August 12 at UCLA (scrimmage)
Thursday, August 19 at USC
Sunday, August 22 at San Diego State
Thursday, August 26 vs. Long Beach State
Sunday, August 29 at UC Riverside
Thursday, September 2 at Lipscomb
Sunday, September 5 at Vanderbilt
Thursday, September 9 vs. UC San Diego
Sunday, September 12 vs. UC Santa Barbara
Thursday, September 16 at TCU
Sunday, September 19 at Texas A&M


----------



## Sandypk

gkrent said:


> waves official non-conference schedule:
> 
> *Non-conference schedule:*
> Thursday, August 12 at UCLA (scrimmage)
> Thursday, August 19 at USC
> Sunday, August 22 at San Diego State
> Thursday, August 26 vs. Long Beach State
> Sunday, August 29 at UC Riverside
> Thursday, September 2 at Lipscomb
> Sunday, September 5 at Vanderbilt
> Thursday, September 9 vs. UC San Diego
> Sunday, September 12 vs. UC Santa Barbara
> Thursday, September 16 at TCU
> Sunday, September 19 at Texas A&M


I can’t wait to watch all of the girls my dd played with throughout her club soccer career.  It’s going to be fun to see them playing in college!  I feel like we know players on every team.  So excited for the season to start.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

2021 WCC Prediction

1) Santa Clara - NCAA
2) Pepperdine- NCAA
3) BYU - NCAA
4) Gonzaga - close.  Coach will leave for a better opportunity before they ever crack in to the top 3.
5) SMC - do coaches make a difference.  She could be auditioning for the CAL job.
6) USF - Milander squeezes the best out of low to mid level d1 recruits.
7) Pacific, Loyola, San Diego -  new coaches that had losing seasons. They didn't make a difference like Romagnolo at SMC.  They will be held to her standard for the job she did last year.  A bad losing season bad any of these coaches does not bode well.


----------



## gkrent

eastbaysoccer said:


> 2021 WCC Prediction
> 
> 1) Santa Clara - NCAA
> 2) Pepperdine- NCAA
> 3) BYU - NCAA
> 4) Gonzaga - close.  Coach will leave for a better opportunity before they ever crack in to the top 3.
> 5) SMC - do coaches make a difference.  She could be auditioning for the CAL job.
> 6) USF - Milander squeezes the best out of low to mid level d1 recruits.
> 7) Pacific, Loyola, San Diego -  new coaches that had losing seasons. They didn't make a difference like Romagnolo at SMC.  They will be held to her standard for the job she did last year.  A bad losing season bad any of these coaches does not bode well.


Where do you see Portland?


----------



## gkrent

ALRIGHT PEOPLE I SEE SCHEDULES SLOWLY BEING RELEASED POST 'EM IF YOU GOT 'EM!!!


----------



## eastbaysoccer

gkrent said:


> Where do you see Portland?


 oh forgot. middle of the pack if Ries returns.


----------



## Swoosh

eastbaysoccer said:


> 2021 WCC Prediction
> 
> 1) Santa Clara - NCAA
> 2) Pepperdine- NCAA
> 3) BYU - NCAA
> 4) Gonzaga - close.  Coach will leave for a better opportunity before they ever crack in to the top 3.
> 5) SMC - do coaches make a difference.  She could be auditioning for the CAL job.
> 6) USF - Milander squeezes the best out of low to mid level d1 recruits.
> 7) Pacific, Loyola, San Diego -  new coaches that had losing seasons. They didn't make a difference like Romagnolo at SMC.  They will be held to her standard for the job she did last year.  A bad losing season bad any of these coaches does not bode well.


Does everyone audition for the Cal job?  Last year it was San Jose coach...Cal coach just signed an extension by the way.


----------



## UOP

Wozniak and Adams Named Interim Co-Head Coaches for Women’s Soccer - University of the Pacific
					

STOCKTON, Calif. – University of the Pacific Athletics has named J.J. Wozniak and Danesha Adams as its new Interim Co-Head Coaches for the Tigers women's soccer




					pacifictigers.com
				




Not surprised one bit


----------



## warrior49

UOP said:


> Wozniak and Adams Named Interim Co-Head Coaches for Women’s Soccer - University of the Pacific
> 
> 
> STOCKTON, Calif. – University of the Pacific Athletics has named J.J. Wozniak and Danesha Adams as its new Interim Co-Head Coaches for the Tigers women's soccer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pacifictigers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprised one bit


Rumor has it he is going to UW


----------



## Mossberg

warrior49 said:


> Rumor has it he is going to UW


Wow! Did he hate Stockton that much? What's with "leaving for family reasons?" Just be honest, it's going to come out anyway.


----------



## warrior49

Mossberg said:


> Wow! Did he hate Stockton that much? What's with "leaving for family reasons?" Just be honest, it's going to come out anyway.


It's Stockton lol. I think that speaks for itself. But obviously a big jump in conferences and teams.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Who leaves a HC job 3 days before the start o


warrior49 said:


> It's Stockton lol. I think that speaks for itself. But obviously a big jump in conferences and teams.


Leaving any head coaching job for  a job as a third assistant is a demotion.   Not sure how going to a better conference or teams helps his career.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

First training session done.  Daughter texted me that she passed the dreaded fitness test (some version of the beep test).


----------



## Dubs

Simisoccerfan said:


> First training session done.  Daughter texted me that she passed the dreaded fitness test (some version of the beep test).


Nice!  Good luck to all as this new season starts.


----------



## warrior49

eastbaysoccer said:


> Who leaves a HC job 3 days before the start o
> 
> Leaving any head coaching job for  a job as a third assistant is a demotion.   Not sure how going to a better conference or teams helps his career.


I disagree. Long term I think being in the Pac-12 helps him. I'm guessing he got a hefty raise from what he was making at UOP.  Keep in mind the #3 at UW from last year is now #2 at Stanford. He obviously felt the same or he would have stayed in Stockton. Nothing against UOP and Stockton, but it's UOP and Stockton.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

warrior49 said:


> I disagree. Long term I think being in the Pac-12 helps him. I'm guessing he got a hefty raise from what he was making at UOP.  Keep in mind the #3 at UW from last year is now #2 at Stanford. He obviously felt the same or he would have stayed in Stockton. Nothing against UOP and Stockton, but it's UOP and Stockton.


Maybe based on the info. I was able to dig up.  3rd asst at UW

2019 salaries
Tracy Hamm UC Davis HC - 55,395
Risenhoover CAL 2nd asst. - 53,924
Boyoko Asst UCSB - 45,020
Sam Greene - 2nd asst UCLA - 75,915
Neil Mcguire HC CA - about 150,000

2020 Salaries
Nicole van dyke  HC UW- 190,000
Tina Ellertson UW 2nd asst -80,600

anyone know the pay of a WCC coach?  Not listed.


----------



## espola

eastbaysoccer said:


> Maybe based on the info. I was able to dig up.  3rd asst at UW
> 
> 2019 salaries
> Tracy Hamm UC Davis HC - 55,395
> Risenhoover CAL 2nd asst. - 53,924
> Boyoko Asst UCSB - 45,020
> Sam Greene - 2nd asst UCLA - 75,915
> Neil Mcguire HC CA - about 150,000
> 
> 2020 Salaries
> Nicole van dyke  HC UW- 190,000
> Tina Ellertson UW 2nd asst -80,600
> 
> anyone know the pay of a WCC coach?  Not listed.


Aren't all the WCC schools private?


----------



## gkrent

eastbaysoccer said:


> Maybe based on the info. I was able to dig up.  3rd asst at UW
> 
> 2019 salaries
> Tracy Hamm UC Davis HC - 55,395
> Risenhoover CAL 2nd asst. - 53,924
> Boyoko Asst UCSB - 45,020
> Sam Greene - 2nd asst UCLA - 75,915
> Neil Mcguire HC CA - about 150,000
> 
> 2020 Salaries
> Nicole van dyke  HC UW- 190,000
> Tina Ellertson UW 2nd asst -80,600
> 
> anyone know the pay of a WCC coach?  Not listed.


I know that at 2nd assistant in the WCC is equal/comparable to the high end of the Pac12 based on what you posted.


----------



## Bubba

I know its not the same , UOP head coach became the UCLA men's coach if I am not mistaken. 
Just saying if you run a good program the higher conferences notice


----------



## warrior49

Bubba said:


> I know its not the same , UOP head coach became the UCLA men's coach if I am not mistaken.
> Just saying if you run a good program the higher conferences notice


UOP head coach is now at University of Washington as the #3 coach.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

warrior49 said:


> UOP head coach is now at University of Washington as the #3 coach.


That's a demotion.  He was Boise State's third coach for like 4+ years.


----------



## warrior49

eastbaysoccer said:


> That's a demotion.  He was Boise State's third coach for like 4+ years.


Someday, maybe we will find out why he demoted himself


----------



## full90

Anyone going to Pepperdine UCLA tonight? Give us some updates!


----------



## gkrent

full90 said:


> Anyone going to Pepperdine UCLA tonight? Give us some updates!


1-0 UCLA in 90 minutes
1-0 UCLA in bonus 30 minutes
5-3 Pepperdine in a round of PKs afterwards

I’m very excited about this season!  And UCLA has superstar in their hands with Turner


----------



## Kicker4Life

Good ACC match up today between Duke and Clemson.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

gkrent said:


> 1-0 UCLA in 90 minutes
> 1-0 UCLA in bonus 30 minutes
> 5-3 Pepperdine in a round of PKs afterwards
> 
> I’m very excited about this season!  And UCLA has superstar in their hands with Turner


As usual Pepperdine is good.  I’m seeing SMC and Gonzaga being some kind of force this year with a very good coaches. They can muddy the waters for the big three this year. 

USD, Loyola and Pacific will be rounding out the bottom again.  Pacific is an unknown with new coaching staff. If they can pull a SMC like last year then things get interesting in the middle.


----------



## gkrent

I forgot to add that Pepperdine has a outside back that is the younger sister of another really awesome outside back that just graduated from Stanford…and she reminds me so much of her big sister she’s is going to be a major player…so excited!!


----------



## UOP

UOP 2 
UC Davis 1
New coaches in charge, different results.


----------



## crush

UOP said:


> UOP 2
> UC Davis 1
> New coaches in charge, different results.


I drove up to Mount Shasta and remember driving through Stockton and Sac town.  I was impressed with the area.  Good luck to UOP bro


----------



## UOP

WCC 7-2 in game 1 vs. non conference opponents.

UOP wins their first home opener in 10 years
SMC dominates sac state 3-0
USD puts down the BIG west’s best 2-1
Santa Clara and BYU cruise 3-0
Pepperdine bests Pac12 top 5 team
Gonzaga rolls
LMU edged by patriot league champ by only one goal
USF idle
Portland loses 3-1 to Utah


----------



## GKDAD

Look out for Michigan this year.   Entire returning starters from 2019 Sweet 16 run return.  Beat tough Butler team in 5-0 road win to start season.    Could be in the mix for College Cup!  Good to be back to normal season!!  Go Blue!!


----------



## eastbaysoccer

WCC conference looking strong this year:
5-1-3 for the weekend.  That’s 12-3-3 so far.  Keep it up and maybe we can get 4 teams in NCAA.

W Pepperdine over SDSU
W SMC over cal poly
W USD over army
W Portland over Montana
W Gonzaga over Georgia
T Santa Clara and CAL
T UOP and UCSB
T USF and Oregon
L LMU to Georgetown

BYU idle


----------



## Kicker4Life

eastbaysoccer said:


> WCC conference looking strong this year:
> 5-1-3 for the weekend.  That’s 12-3-3 so far.  Keep it up and maybe we can get 4 teams in NCAA.
> 
> W Pepperdine over SDSU
> W SMC over cal poly
> W USD over army
> W Portland over Montana
> W Gonzaga over Georgia
> T Santa Clara and CAL
> T UOP and UCSB
> T USF and Oregon
> L LMU to Georgetown
> 
> BYU idle


Don't forget, Pepperdine beat USC last week as well.  

Some good battles in the ACC as well.  Duke and UNC both beat Arkansas and Washington in the Nike Carolina Classic and Florida State setting a tone for their run in their opener.  

Gonna be a fun season to watch.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Kicker4Life said:


> Don't forget, Pepperdine beat USC last week as well.
> 
> Some good battles in the ACC as well.  Duke and UNC both beat Arkansas and Washington in the Nike Carolina Classic and Florida State setting a tone for their run in their opener.
> 
> Gonna be a fun season to watch.


yeah so far the best I’ve seen the WCC top to bottom in years.  LMU 0-2 but I the road vs. NAVY (patriot league champ) and powerhouse Georgetown.  Yes it will be fun to watch if all the teams keep up the good work.


----------



## Swoosh

eastbaysoccer said:


> yeah so far the best I’ve seen the WCC top to bottom in years.  LMU 0-2 but I the road vs. NAVY (patriot league champ) and powerhouse Georgetown.  Yes it will be fun to watch if all the teams keep up the good work.


Jinx!

LMU 2 - UC Riverside 3
Pepperdine 1 - Long Beach State 2
Santa Clara 2 - Seattle 2
Purdue 1 - Gonzaga 0


----------



## MamaBear5

The purdue game could have gone either way. Both teams were pressing hard and playing great soccer.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Swoosh said:


> Jinx!
> 
> LMU 2 - UC Riverside 3
> Pepperdine 1 - Long Beach State 2
> Santa Clara 2 - Seattle 2
> Purdue 1 - Gonzaga 0


Damn

well USD, SMC and UOP look good.


----------



## Lightning Red

Does anybody have a breakdown by NCAA D1 Conference how many So Cal players are in each?


----------



## eastbaysoccer

SMC battling CAL and they appear to be no fluke.


----------



## gkrent

Great results for St. Mary's this week, not so great for Santa Clara and Pacific, Pepperdine mixed results.  Gonzaga is the dark horse of the WCC


----------



## eastbaysoccer

gkrent said:


> View attachment 11554
> 
> Great results for St. Mary's this week, not so great for Santa Clara and Pacific, Pepperdine mixed results.  Gonzaga is the dark horse of the WCC


If the WCC can win some big games and get wins from the bottom half maybe they get 4 teams in.  Gonzaga has always been 4th best but has not broken thru yet. What SMC has done in such a short period of time has been very impressive.  CAL/SMC was a close game until they went one person down. Pacific lost in 2OT and was right there vs. the MTN west favorite.  USD was in the game vs.a Seattle team that just tied SC.
This is the strongest I've seen the WCC as a whole in a long time IF it holds.


----------



## Swoosh

eastbaysoccer said:


> If the WCC can win some big games and get wins from the bottom half maybe they get 4 teams in.  Gonzaga has always been 4th best but has not broken thru yet. What SMC has done in such a short period of time has been very impressive.  CAL/SMC was a close game until they went one person down. Pacific lost in 2OT and was right there vs. the MTN west favorite.  USD was in the game vs.a Seattle team that just tied SC.
> This is the strongest I've seen the WCC as a whole in a long time IF it holds.


SMC may be kicking themselves at the end of the year for not scheduling tougher.  They have a good team as evidenced by the tie at Cal.  But their schedule will sink their RPI.  They will have to win the WCC and the automatic qualifier.  Its still a 2 or 3 horse race to the NCAAs unless they find a way to win in Provo or Malibu.  Santa Clara at home might be a tough ask.


----------



## espola

Swoosh said:


> SMC may be kicking themselves at the end of the year for not scheduling tougher.  They have a good team as evidenced by the tie at Cal.  But their schedule will sink their RPI.  They will have to win the WCC and the automatic qualifier.  Its still a 2 or 3 horse race to the NCAAs unless they find a way to win in Provo or Malibu.  Santa Clara at home might be a tough ask.


Let me mark this as the first post of the new season from someone who does not understand the RPI calculation.


----------



## Swoosh

espola said:


> Let me mark this as the first post of the new season from someone who does not understand the RPI calculation.


Okay.  Question for you:  who on their non-conference schedule besides Cal helps their RPI?  All I see are RPI sinkers.

Sac State
Cal Poly
SDSU
Riverside
Fresno St.
Bakersfield
CBU
Davis
Nevada


----------



## espola

Swoosh said:


> Okay.  Question for you:  who on their non-conference schedule besides Cal helps their RPI?  All I see are RPI sinkers.
> 
> Sac State
> Cal Poly
> SDSU
> Riverside
> Fresno St.
> Bakersfield
> CBU
> Davis
> Nevada


If you schedule tough teams and lose to them all, those are the real sinkers.


----------



## espola

espola said:


> If you schedule tough teams and lose to them all, those are the real sinkers.


...and you won't know who will help your RPI until you know THEIR records.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Swoosh said:


> Okay.  Question for you:  who on their non-conference schedule besides Cal helps their RPI?  All I see are RPI sinkers.
> 
> Sac State
> Cal Poly
> SDSU
> Riverside
> Fresno St.
> Bakersfield
> CBU
> Davis
> Nevada


Word of advice…..avoid the quagmire the magoo (espola) will pull you into.  It’s just not with it.


----------



## espola

Kicker4Life said:


> Word of advice…..avoid the quagmire the magoo (espola) will pull you into.  It’s just not with it.


RPI is not a quagmire -- it's a simple mathematical formula (plus some semi-secret bonuses and penalties at the end of the season).  

I am aware of at least three NCAA sports that use RPI, and they all do it differently.


----------



## Kicker4Life

espola said:


> RPI is not a quagmire -- it's a simple mathematical formula (plus some semi-secret bonuses and penalties at the end of the season).
> 
> I am aware of at least three NCAA sports that use RPI, and they all do it differently.


{facepalm}


----------



## Swoosh

espola said:


> ...and you won't know who will help your RPI until you know THEIR records.


Ok good point, that would mean you have a weak team and don't belong in the tournament.  

On the flip side if you schedule too weak, you hurt your RPI, and you have no chance to beat any top 50 teams because you didn't schedule them.  

And if you schedule hoping for Nevada, Sac State, Fresno State, Bakersfield, Riverside, etc. to have strong winning records, then I advise you not to hold your breath.


----------



## Swoosh

Swoosh said:


> Ok good point, that would mean you have a weak team and don't belong in the tournament.
> 
> On the flip side if you schedule too weak, you hurt your RPI, and you have no chance to beat any top 50 teams because you didn't schedule them.
> 
> And if you schedule hoping for Nevada, Sac State, Fresno State, Bakersfield, Riverside, etc. to have strong winning records, then I advise you not to hold your breath.


In looking at all WCC schedules, BYU, USF, SCU, and Pepp all scheduled for NCAA Tournament berths.  These are the only teams with a shot of an at large if they don't win the league outright.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Swoosh said:


> In looking at all WCC schedules, BYU, USF, SCU, and Pepp all scheduled for NCAA Tournament berths.  These are the only teams with a shot of an at large if they don't win the league outright.


Well if gonzaga or SMC are able to win 2 of 3 from the big 3 and the WCC kicks ass non conference then who  knows.  I think you are assuming the big three runs the table.  This is a year someone could be beat.


----------



## Swoosh

eastbaysoccer said:


> Well if gonzaga or SMC are able to win 2 of 3 from the big 3 and the WCC kicks ass non conference then who  knows.  I think you are assuming the big three runs the table.  This is a year someone could be beat.


Exactly. They would need to run the table in the preseason to have an RPI high enough to crack the bubble, then beat two of the big three.  Not impossible.


----------



## Swoosh

Swoosh said:


> Exactly. They would need to run the table in the preseason to have an RPI high enough to crack the bubble, then beat two of the big three.  Not impossible.


But they didn't build an out of conference schedule to give themselves a chance outside of that.


----------



## espola

Swoosh said:


> But they didn't build an out of conference schedule to give themselves a chance outside of that.


How do you know that?  

At the beginning of a season, everyone is 0-0-0.  Pick winners from that 2 or 3 years in advance.  

Near the end of a season, when teams' records have been better established, there may come a game where winning the game reduces the winner's RPI, but those are unusual.


----------



## Swoosh

espola said:


> How do you know that?
> 
> At the beginning of a season, everyone is 0-0-0.  Pick winners from that 2 or 3 years in advance.
> 
> Near the end of a season, when teams' records have been better established, there may come a game where winning the game reduces the winner's RPI, but those are unusual.


It's my assumption based on recent history.  I would assume that's how coaches build their schedules.  Not by thinking everyone is 0-0-0 and hoping for teams that have never won to all of a sudden win.


----------



## espola

Swoosh said:


> It's my assumption based on recent history.  I would assume that's how coaches build their schedules.  Not by thinking everyone is 0-0-0 and hoping for teams that have never won to all of a sudden win.


Half or more of the schedule is set by conference requirements.  Non-conference games are often scheduled years in advance to satisfy home-and-home arrangements.  Some games are scheduled against nearby non-conference schools to limit travel costs.


----------



## Swoosh

espola said:


> Half or more of the schedule is set by conference requirements.  Non-conference games are often scheduled years in advance to satisfy home-and-home arrangements.  Some games are scheduled against nearby non-conference schools to limit travel costs.


Now we are off tangent.  I made the statement that SMC did not schedule for an at large, you said I didn't understand RPI, and now you're making excuses as to why they scheduled as they did.  Everyone has a conference schedule, everyone contracts into home and away, and everyone has budgets.  Some find ways to schedule for at larges, some don't. 

I would venture to say that SMC is a year ahead of schedule.  New coach probably didn't think she would have the ship moving in the right direction so quickly, and her schedule this year was designed to build confidence, and next year it will be a proper playoff intentional schedule.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Swoosh said:


> Now we are off tangent.  I made the statement that SMC did not schedule for an at large, you said I didn't understand RPI, and now you're making excuses as to why they scheduled as they did.  Everyone has a conference schedule, everyone contracts into home and away, and everyone has budgets.  Some find ways to schedule for at larges, some don't.
> 
> I would venture to say that SMC is a year ahead of schedule.  New coach probably didn't think she would have the ship moving in the right direction so quickly, and her schedule this year was designed to build confidence, and next year it will be a proper playoff intentional schedule.


Are you starting to understand what I was saying earlier?


----------



## Swoosh

Kicker4Life said:


> Are you starting to understand what I was saying earlier?


Emotion is the enemy.


----------



## met61

Swoosh said:


> Now we are off tangent.  I made the statement that SMC did not schedule for an at large, you said I didn't understand RPI, and now you're making excuses as to why they scheduled as they did.  Everyone has a conference schedule, everyone contracts into home and away, and everyone has budgets.  Some find ways to schedule for at larges, some don't.
> 
> I would venture to say that SMC is a year ahead of schedule.  New coach probably didn't think she would have the ship moving in the right direction so quickly, and her schedule this year was designed to build confidence, and next year it will be a proper playoff intentional schedule.


@espola is the resident d-bag...



> "Never argue with an idiot. They will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience."                             ~Mark Twain


----------



## suzysoccer1

There should be a rule that Saint Mary’s Soccer should never be discussed.


----------



## Kicker4Life

2 great games today:

Clemson v Santa Clara 
Stanford v Duke


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Is it a blue moon?

UOP 3-1-1
USD 4-1
SMC 4-0-1

that’s 11-2-2 For three teams that normally finish on the bottom.


----------



## espola

eastbaysoccer said:


> Is it a blue moon?
> 
> UOP 3-1-1
> USD 4-1
> SMC 4-0-1
> 
> that’s 11-2-2 For three teams that normally finish on the bottom.


USD went deep into the NCAA tournament a few years back.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

why this is no fluke:

USD’s win over Long Beach
UOP’s 2OT loss to a good BOISE team
SMC tie to CAL after going 1 woman down.

I still think BYU, Pepperdine take care of business but I don’t think they will be able to rest their starters against them like years past.  The team that Needs to worry about these three is Gonzaga.  Now does this help the WCC RPI?


----------



## espola

eastbaysoccer said:


> why this is no fluke:
> 
> USD’s win over Long Beach
> UOP’s 2OT loss to a good BOISE team
> SMC tie to CAL after going 1 woman down.
> 
> I still think BYU, Pepperdine take care of business but I don’t think they will be able to rest their starters against them like years past.  The team that Needs to worry about these three is Gonzaga.  Now does this help the WCC RPI?





espola said:


> USD went deep into the NCAA tournament a few years back.


I keep forgetting this is a women's soccer thread.


----------



## Swoosh

eastbaysoccer said:


> Is it a blue moon?
> 
> UOP 3-1-1
> USD 4-1
> SMC 4-0-1
> 
> that’s 11-2-2 For three teams that normally finish on the bottom.


That’s very good scheduling on their part.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

UOP has a cupcake schedule and while Loyola is the complete opposite.  When they meet game 1 of the WCC, UOP could be 7-1–1 and Loyola could be 0-10.  Who will wins that game?


----------



## suzysoccer1

eastbaysoccer said:


> UOP has a cupcake schedule and while Loyola is the complete opposite.  When they meet game 1 of the WCC, UOP could be 7-1–1 and Loyola could be 0-10.  Who will wins that game?


LMU is a train wreck. Lucky if they win 3 games all year.


----------



## Yousername

suzysoccer1 said:


> LMU is a train wreck. Lucky if they win 3 games all year.


In fairness, the head coach was hired 3 months before lockdown, so there’s not much there that’s her mark on the team yet. She was an assistant coach from UCLA, so I think there’s room for the program to get better.


----------



## Soccerfan2

ACC’s looking dangerous


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Soccerfan2 said:


> ACC’s looking dangerous


yes this year they are.  I still like UCLA, Pepperdine and Santa Clara to be a threat to make final 4.


----------



## suzysoccer1

Yousername said:


> In fairness, the head coach was hired 3 months before lockdown, so there’s not much there that’s her mark on the team yet. She was an assistant coach from UCLA, so I think there’s room for the program to get better.


Nah it’s a dumpster fire. Coach aside. UCI game game was embarrassing, also lost to Riverside ! Yeah Riverside! and that UCLA game was one big rondo. Play slow, lazy soccer with zero ability to create any scoring chances. Defense is terrible all over the field. What you think she turning this around with more girls from the South Bay. This isn’t all on Jenny, but the facility and school alone should easily land you some legit players who want to play soccer. Clearly they need to re evaluate wtf they are doing and who they are recruiting right now, or she is going back to UCLA.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

suzysoccer1 said:


> Nah it’s a dumpster fire. Coach aside. UCI game game was embarrassing, also lost to Riverside ! Yeah Riverside! and that UCLA game was one big rondo. Play slow, lazy soccer with zero ability to create any scoring chances. Defense is terrible all over the field. What you think she turning this around with more girls from the South Bay. This isn’t all on Jenny, but the facility and school alone should easily land you some legit players who want to play soccer. Clearly they need to re evaluate wtf they are doing and who they are recruiting right now, or she is going back to UCLA.


A teams success is dependent on  the players and the coaches ability to maximaize their potential and make sound strategic decisions.  The players were already there so I'd start pointing at the coach.  SMC has the same players and new coach and look at them.  VAST improvement.  Same as Pacific and USD.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

eastbaysoccer said:


> yes this year they are.  I still like UCLA, Pepperdine and Santa Clara to be a threat to make final 4.


We played 3 out of our last 4 games against the ACC.  Tough teams.  I watched most of the Virginia vs Santa Clara  game in person along with our game against Virginia.  They are legit.


----------



## gkrent

Virginia are a bunch of beasts


----------



## Swoosh

Big week for Pepperdine at TCU and Texas A&M.  

Current RPIs:
BYU  16
SCU  26
Pepp 35


----------



## Soccerfan2

Swoosh said:


> Big week for Pepperdine at TCU and Texas A&M.
> 
> Current RPIs:
> BYU  16
> SCU  26
> Pepp 35


Looking forward to this weekend’s Stanford v Santa Clara myself!


----------



## Soccer43

gkrent said:


> Virginia are a bunch of beasts


Except when they played Oklahoma - Virginia only beat them 2-1 but NC State won 5-0.  It will be interesting to see how Pepperdine does with TCU and Texas A & M.  Seems like the style of play is a little different so hope to see some of those matches.


----------



## gkrent

Soccer43 said:


> Except when they played Oklahoma - Virginia only beat them 2-1 but NC State won 5-0.  It will be interesting to see how Pepperdine does with TCU and Texas A & M.  Seems like the style of play is a little different so hope to see some of those matches.


Pepp 1-0 for the win in fort worth. Check the stats


----------



## Kicker4Life

gkrent said:


> Pepp 1-0 for the win in fort worth. Check the stats


4 big saves!   Congrats on the W!


----------



## Soccer43

Way to go Pepperdine- big win over TCU!


----------



## Kicker4Life

Duke with a BIG upset tonight!


----------



## Soccerfan2

Kicker4Life said:


> Duke with a BIG upset tonight!


Very nice goal to win it, too!


----------



## Soccerfan2

It’s time for me to say goodbye to the forum. Quite a few people helped advise me along the youth soccer, YNT and recruiting path by sharing their experiences, providing information, letting me ask questions and bounce ideas off them. I’m really grateful for those that gave their help so freely. This forum was a great source of connection for gaining perspective outside our little region. Now that our real life soccer community has expanded, I feel like the forum has served it’s useful purpose. My oldest has made her verbal commitment and we understand the process much better now to help my youngest. I hope I’ve been able to help a few people back! It’s a lot of fun to cheer each others’ kids on through the ups and downs and each phase of their journey whether it be club, YNT, college or pro. To those other 2022 and 2023 parents, here’s to a whole new level of hard work as our kids finish up their club days and prepare themselves to play in college. Wherever they are in the process, keep working hard and they’ll find their way to where they belong. For those of you that I’ve gotten to know through the forum, I hope to see you on the pitch! To everyone, best wishes to all of you and your kids!


----------



## gkrent

Zags are making a statement this pre-season and have cracked the United Soccer coaches top 20 for the first time in a looooong time!  WCC is wild this season!  Pacific posting wins!  Zags and Pepp killing the pre-season!  San Francisco taking down the Broncos in a non-conference game!









						DI Women's Soccer Rankings - United Soccer Coaches | NCAA.com
					

Get updated NCAA Women's Soccer DI rankings from every source, including coaches and national polls.




					www.ncaa.com


----------



## eastbaysoccer

WCC is nuts.  In the end Pepperdine will be on top and will make a deep run in the tourney

Gonzaga ready to crack the top 3.  They need to beat BYU or Santa Clara

SMC and Pacific look more dangerous then they ever have.  

USF looks like tough game for anyone

NOT Santa Clara's year.  They rack up shots but can't seem to finish.  Just one of those years.  

Portland and USD the same.

Loyola down.  Coach will on her way out.  0-10.  It's early but a must win game vs. Pacific.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

eastbaysoccer said:


> NOT Santa Clara's year.  They rack up shots but can't seem to finish.  Just one of those years.


Soccer can be cruel but maybe the soccer gods are just collecting on the debt of good fortune that followed SC to their national championship. I'd take that "trade" any day.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Looks like it's Pepperdine and BYU 1-2

Santa Clara had a hard time shaking Pacific and has been unable to finish all year.  Gonzaga can sneak into third spot if they can beat them this Sat. HUG game for both teams.  A loss to Gonzaga and I think SC is done.


----------



## GT45

I have not watched SC this year. Are they just going through an unlucky stretch (dominating but not finishing), or are they down in personnel this season?


----------



## Swoosh

The SC I watched won 3-2 over the zags.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Swoosh said:


> The SC I watched won 3-2 over the zags.


Just got by.  they Need to win 5/6 games left to get  in the tournment.  Gonzaga Ia OUT with losses to BYU and SC.


----------



## From the Spot

eastbaysoccer said:


> Loyola down.  Coach will on her way out.  0-10.  It's early but a must win game vs. Pacific.


I was at the Loyola v Pepperdine game this afternoon and when they announced the Loyola coaching staff they didn't mention JB. Was she relieved of her coaching duties?


----------



## LASTMAN14

From the Spot said:


> I was at the Loyola v Pepperdine game this afternoon and when they announced the Loyola coaching staff they didn't mention JB. Was she relieved of her coaching duties?


Was she not there?


----------



## Yousername

LASTMAN14 said:


> Was she not there?


She wasn’t there, but not because she was fired.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Yousername said:


> She wasn’t there, but not because she was fired.


Oh...


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Yousername said:


> She wasn’t there, but not because she was fired.


Word from some peeps I spoke to at the game is that she is gone.


----------



## LASTMAN14

SpeedK1llz said:


> Word from some peeps I spoke to at the game is that she is gone.


Wow!!!!!


----------



## LASTMAN14

SpeedK1llz said:


> Word from some peeps I spoke to at the game is that she is gone.


We have long family ties to LMU. And, know individuals who work their. When they fired MM it was sad and unexpected. But, now that JB could be gone!?


----------



## eastbaysoccer

LASTMAN14 said:


> We have long family ties to LMU. And, know individuals who work their. When they fired MM it was sad and unexpected. But, now that JB could be gone!?


sounds like it's more than losses that could be responsible for her exit.  With all the talent in SO CAL,  Loyola has no business going 0-12.  Perhaps losing to Pacific 2x got her axed!


----------



## Abraham Parnasis

Asking for a friend... literally asking for a friend because I have not a clue on this subject 
---  Question:  When a player red-shirts, is it for the whole academic year or just Fall conference games? TIA.


----------



## espola

Abraham Parnasis said:


> Asking for a friend... literally asking for a friend because I have not a clue on this subject
> ---  Question:  When a player red-shirts, is it for the whole academic year or just Fall conference games? TIA.


For a medical redshirt, there is a sliding scale that measures how many games a player was on the field and how late it was in the season (it was "less than 30% of games all in the first half of the season" at one time, but that might have changed what with current health crisis).  For a voluntary redshirt, any playing time in a regular NCAA game commits that whole season.  Exhibition games, usually played before serious play starts, don't count, and Spring games are treated similarly.  They also recently invented an Academic redshirt where a player can get an extra year of eligibility (and scholarship if the school has the money) by dropping off the team to get grades up to NCAA standards,  I didn't know if ghat uses up one of the 5 years, or whether it adds another.  

I know of an older former player (played maybe in the '90s) who got 2 medical redshirt years playing goalkeeper.  When he played he was the primary keeper, so he holds many school goalkeeper records (most games, most saves, things like that).  The records are mentioned in his coaching bio, but not the 6 years.


----------



## gkrent

Abraham Parnasis said:


> Asking for a friend... literally asking for a friend because I have not a clue on this subject
> ---  Question:  When a player red-shirts, is it for the whole academic year or just Fall conference games? TIA.


It is for NCAA Fall Season.  Spring does not count (with the exception of the 2020 season being delayed to 2021 Spring)


----------



## gkrent

eastbaysoccer said:


> sounds like it's more than losses that could be responsible for her exit.  With all the talent in SO CAL,  Loyola has no business going 0-12.  Perhaps losing to Pacific 2x got her axed!


I heard it had to do with HR issues


----------



## Simisoccerfan

gkrent said:


> It is for NCAA Fall Season.  Spring does not count (with the exception of the 2020 season being delayed to 2021 Spring)


Even Spring 2021 doesn't count. Last season was a free year for everyone.  Players have 4 years to play over a 5 year period plus last year whether they played or not.


----------



## younothat

Simisoccerfan said:


> Even Spring 2021 doesn't count. Last season was a free year for everyone.  Players have 4 years to play over a 5 year period plus last year whether they played or not.


Traditionally, a student-athlete has 5 years to play 4 years of their sport. An extra year means a current college student-athlete would have 6 years to play their 4 years. 

Soccer yes but not all sports and all divisions


----------



## espola

younothat said:


> Traditionally, a student-athlete has 5 years to play 4 years of their sport. An extra year means a current college student-athlete would have 6 years to play their 4 years.
> 
> Soccer yes but not all sports and all divisions


NCAA has no control over what NAIA or NJCAA does.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Stick a knife in Gonzaga they are out.

BYU, Pepperdine, Santa Clara and SMC are only teams left in the race.  SMC needs to winn all games.  Possible but unlikely.  Santa Clara must win all games.  Ties to BYU are Pepp ans they are out.

BYU and Pepperdine just need to win tie SC and the tie each other ans they are in.


----------



## gkrent

SC and BYU share the WCC Title, in part due to double OT heartbreaker in Provo.  Pepp still gets a 4 seed in the tourney (as well as BYU).  UCI also gets an AQ bid!  We will see UCLA, Pepp USC, UCI from Socal in the tournament...Good luck to those SoCal teams!!  Santa Clara and Stanford get a rematch, and New Mexico has their hands full with BYU!


----------



## crush

*Local South OC College UCI with a big time upset of UCLA.  Wow!!!  I saw some highlights and looks like one of those games where GK came up with big saves and the Anteaters got that one goal to win and move on to the 2nd round.
*


----------



## eastbaysoccer

A couple of more upsets and will could have Santa Clara repeating!  hahahhha


----------



## gkrent

Only two pac12 teams remain!  Wazzu and SC!  Perennial favorites UNC and Stanford out in the first round too!  Anything can happen!

BYU is my dark horse for the college cup.  They just put up so many shots (41 today!)


----------



## gkrent

eastbaysoccer said:


> A couple of more upsets and will could have Santa Clara repeating!  hahahhha


Not with only 1 shot on frame.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

If BYU has a good conversion rate this point forward they should win it all.  But they won't.

Pepperdine has to go thru FLA state.   NC State first.


----------



## outside!

I'm pulling for UCI to beat Wisconsin.


----------



## crush

outside! said:


> I'm pulling for UCI to beat Wisconsin.


100%, "let's go UCI!!!"


----------



## eastbaysoccer

WCC looking like beasts.  Clearly better than the PAC12 this year.


----------



## LASTMAN14

eastbaysoccer said:


> WCC looking like beasts.  Clearly better than the PAC12 this year.


Feel like the teams with grit are the ones that keep themselves moving forward.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

If Pepperdine can get past FLA St. they will be in the championship


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Santa Clara appears to have nine lives.  They can get there also


----------



## LASTMAN14

eastbaysoccer said:


> Santa Clara appears to have nine lives.  They can get there also


They are gritty. Well coached. And have quite a few players who can execute.


----------



## LASTMAN14

LASTMAN14 said:


> They are gritty. Well coached. And have quite a few players who can execute.


Feel like the winner will certainly come from the ACC.


----------



## Fargo2413

eastbaysoccer said:


> If Pepperdine can get past FLA St. they will be in the championship


I've always liked Pepperdine.  I'm rooting for them!


----------



## GKDAD

Fargo2413 said:


> I've always liked Pepperdine.  I'm rooting for them!


We were rooting for them to avoid the trip to Tallahassee.     Would have loved to share the frozen tundra in Ann Arbor.    Tallahassee is really tough road game.   Proud of our girls taking it to scoreless OT before conceding.   Tough way to end a historic seasons!


----------



## kickingandscreaming

eastbaysoccer said:


> Santa Clara appears to have nine lives.  They can get there also


Indeed.


----------



## gkrent

I see an FSU/BYU final....would be happy with either to win!


----------



## Lionel Hutz

Interesting to see what happens if BYU makes it to the final given that the championship game is on a Sunday.


----------



## dk_b

Lionel Hutz said:


> Interesting to see what happens if BYU makes it to the final given that the championship game is on a Sunday.


Sounds like it's moving to Monday in that event:  BYU set to face Santa Clara in the NCAA College Cup Friday | byucougars.com


----------



## espola

dk_b said:


> Sounds like it's moving to Monday in that event:  BYU set to face Santa Clara in the NCAA College Cup Friday | byucougars.com


Why is the NCAA letting a minor cult dictate its policies?


----------



## LASTMAN14

LASTMAN14 said:


> Feel like the winner will certainly come from the ACC.


Congrats to FSU.


----------



## what-happened

espola said:


> Why is the NCAA letting a minor cult dictate its policies?


so insensitive.


----------



## crush

what-happened said:


> so insensitive.


I saw it as everyome working together


----------



## what-happened

crush said:


> I saw it as everyome working together


If they moved the game because of vegan beliefs, he would have been fine with it. But because it's a mormon belief/practice, it must be made fun of. 

I saw it as common courtesy and respect for a University with a rich sports tradition.  Additional rest for the players is never a bad thing.


----------



## dk_b

what-happened said:


> If they moved the game because of vegan beliefs, he would have been fine with it. But because it's a mormon belief/practice, it must be made fun of.
> 
> I saw it as common courtesy and respect for a University with a rich sports tradition.  Additional rest for the players is never a bad thing.


I will admit that my initial take was not supportive but, in the end, it sounds like this arrangement was agreed to prior to the tournament and I never heard any complaints from FSU or Rutgers and the additional rest is always better for the athletes so I came around.  Seeing the crowd last night told me that moving it to Monday had no impact at the venue as it seemed electric. I do hope that no FSU families had to miss out b/c of the Sunday/Monday uncertainty.


----------



## espola

what-happened said:


> If they moved the game because of vegan beliefs, he would have been fine with it. But because it's a mormon belief/practice, it must be made fun of.
> 
> I saw it as common courtesy and respect for a University with a rich sports tradition.  Additional rest for the players is never a bad thing.


Vegan?  What brought that on?  

They would have sent a nice letter accepting a forfeit rather than expect all other schools to bend to their wishes.


----------



## espola

dk_b said:


> I will admit that my initial take was not supportive but, in the end, it sounds like this arrangement was agreed to prior to the tournament and I never heard any complaints from FSU or Rutgers and the additional rest is always better for the athletes so I came around.  Seeing the crowd last night told me that moving it to Monday had no impact at the venue as it seemed electric. I do hope that no FSU families had to miss out b/c of the Sunday/Monday uncertainty.


How many parents and friends had to miss a day's work or pay higher travel costs because of this accommodation?


----------



## dk_b

espola said:


> How many parents and friends had to miss a day's work or pay higher travel costs because of this accommodation?


Obviously I cannot answer that question and even if there is no impact on a day's work or higher travel cost, there is certainly an additional night's stay (and food associated with that). And I think those concerns are legitimate and I don't think it's an easy call at all. My point is that if all of this was known the participants in the FSU and Rutgers brackets (if you make it all the way and play BYU, then the final will be Monday), I think I fall on the side of a reasonable accommodation and better for the athletes to have an extra day of rest. (FWIW - I asked my college soccer playing kid (as far from religious as anyone I know) and she thought it was totally fine and would be worse to force BYU to play on Sunday or forfeit (which does not benefit anyone)).


----------



## espola

dk_b said:


> Obviously I cannot answer that question and even if there is no impact on a day's work or higher travel cost, there is certainly an additional night's stay (and food associated with that). And I think those concerns are legitimate and I don't think it's an easy call at all. My point is that if all of this was known the participants in the FSU and Rutgers brackets (if you make it all the way and play BYU, then the final will be Monday), I think I fall on the side of a reasonable accommodation and better for the athletes to have an extra day of rest. (FWIW - I asked my college soccer playing kid (as far from religious as anyone I know) and she thought it was totally fine and would be worse to force BYU to play on Sunday or forfeit (which does not benefit anyone)).


Meanwhile, in the D3 final a few days back, the NCAA organizers refused a reasonable accommodation requested by all participants for a day of rest between the semis and the final.


----------



## dk_b

espola said:


> Meanwhile, in the D3 final a few days back, the NCAA organizers refused a reasonable accommodation requested by all participants for a day of rest between the semis and the final.


That's a pretty outrageous schedule.  One semi was decided in the 1st OT, the other in the 2d OT and they have to play the 'ship on ZERO days' rest? And zero days' rest was always in the schedule?  And THAT game ends up being 110 mins?!  I can understand the programs requesting an accommodation. But I don't think one has to do with the other - the fact that there wasn't an accommodation in the men's D3 tournament does not mean that there shouldn't be in the women's D1 tournament. It just shows that there is inconsistency w/in the NCAA (and nobody should be shocked that the NCAA does not put a premium on the health/safety of the athletes)


----------



## what-happened

espola said:


> How many parents and friends had to miss a day's work or pay higher travel costs because of this accommodation?


Things that make you go hmmmm.


----------



## what-happened

espola said:


> Vegan?  What brought that on?
> 
> They would have sent a nice letter accepting a forfeit rather than expect all other schools to bend to their wishes.


Good thing they weren't vegan.  We would have denied those players the experience of playing in a national championship game.


----------



## espola

what-happened said:


> Good thing they weren't vegan.  We would have denied those players the experience of playing in a national championship game.


Not all choices are easy.


----------

